# Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung



## Yao Ji (21. Juli 2012)

*Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Hallo, habe eine Frage und zwar bin ich von einem Intel Q9650 auf einen Intel I3570k umgestiegen. Konnte leider erst den Boxed Lüfter benutzen da ich  meinen normalen CPU Kühler (Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer mit 2x120mm Lüfter) nicht montieren konnte.
Habe jetzt ein Montage Kit für den CPU Kühler erhalten und heute montiert. Der Q9650 @ 3,6 GHz wurde maximal 50°C heiß und nun der I3570k mit der selben Kühler 64°C. Finde das schon recht merkwürdig da aufgrund des 22nm Fertigungsprozesses ja eigentlich die CPU weniger Wärme entwickeln sollte. Nebenbei hatte ich die selben Temperaturen mit dem Boxedkühler gehabt.
Gehäuse ist ein Xigmatek Midgard mit 2x120mm Lüfter in der Front, 1x80mm Lüfter der vom Boden Luft zieht, 1x120mm Lüfter auf der Rückseite, 1x120mm Lüfter an der Gehäusedecke oberhalb der CPU. CPU Kühler ist so montiert, dass er von vorne die Luft zieht und der zweite nach hinten ausbläst.
Wärmeleitpaste wurde dünn auf der ganzen CPU verteilt und einen kleinen Klecks noch auf der Mitte der CPU.

Bin etwas ratlos bei der Sache, keine Ahnung ob es an der Wärmeleitpaste (Cooler Master) zu viel aufgetragen oder am Anpressdruck liegt?

Freue mich über eure Ratschläge, aber bitte keine Aussagen wie die Temperaturen sind doch okay. Von einem 50€ Kühler erwarte ich mehr auf Stock Einstellungen mehr Kühlleistung.
Oliver


----------



## BUNDaner (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*



Yao Ji schrieb:


> Wärmeleitpaste wurde dünn auf der ganzen CPU verteilt und einen kleinen Klecks noch auf der Mitte der CPU.


Eines von beiden hätte gereicht. Gut möglich, dass zu viel WLp drauf ist.
Ansonsten vielleicht noch mal den gesamten Kühleraufbau auf richtigen Sitz prüfen.

Mit was misst du die Temperaturen? Könnte auch ein Auslesefehler sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

WLP  dünnverstrichen und dazu noch einen Klecks drauf? Das dürfte des guten zuviel sein. Ich habes diesen Kühler auch allerdings mit nur einen Lüfter und liege mit einem 2600k @ 4,4GHz bei etwa 52°C. Es wäre beides möglich, als zu geringer Anpressdruck und oder zuviel WLP. Den Lüfter im Boden kann getrost weglassen und den im Deckel würde ich mal drosseln


----------



## Yao Ji (21. Juli 2012)

Temperaturen werden mit CoreTemp ausgelesen und CPU wird mit Prime95 belastet.
Das Wärmeleitpaste ja auch einen Temp.Unterschied von 5°C gutmachen kann weiß ich. Aber ist eine so starke Beeinflussung von etwas zu viel Wärmeleitpaste möglich?
Kühler sitzt soweit ich es sehen kann optimal auf die vorgesehenden Bohrungen und sitzt fest.

Ja werde dann wohl den nochmal demontieren müssen, dann aber nur ein Klecks auf die Mitte.
Anpressdruck ist würde ich sagen optimal und fest noch fester wäre ein Überziehen, sitzt also Bombenfest.
Der Lüfter am Boden dient mehr eigentlich der Grafikkarte als wie der CPU, aber danke für den Tipp für den im Deckel.


----------



## battleX09 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Du musst die Wärmeleitpaste sorgfältig entfernen! Dann mach ich immer etwas Kontaktspray drauf und wisch das ganze nochmal gründlich. Danach wirklich nur einen Reiskorngroßen Fleck von der Wärmeleitpaste drauf... Das reicht vollkommen da unter Last "prime95" sich alles rasch verteilt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Als Aussenstehender ist es schwer zu beurteilen mit dem Anpressdruck, aber bei der WLP würde ich mal schauen nach der Demontage wie weit die überall raus gequollen ist. Weniger wäre immer mehr.
Bitte nutze den Bearbeiten Button um Doppelposts zu vermeiden


----------



## Yao Ji (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Ja ein Klecks und Anpressdruck zubeschreiben ist immer sehr subjektiv, der Anpressdruck ist aber vom Gewinde her glaub ich schon auf maximum des Möglichen, werde den Rechner heute oder morgen nochmal aufschreiben und nur einen kleinen Klecks (Reiskorngröße) auftragen.
Tschuldige wegen dem Doppelpost, bin nicht der häufige Forenschreiber


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Mit dem Schraubenschlüssel würde ich sagen das ein anziehen mit 2 Fingern reichen sollte


----------



## Fischer995 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Der klecks sollte ungfähr so groß wie eine Erbse sein in der mitte der CPU.


----------



## Yao Ji (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Also, hab jetzt nocheinmal alles aufgeschraubt, gereinigt, einen Klecks draufgegeben gleichmäßig Handfest angezogen und das Resultat ist... unverändert.
Muss sich die Wärmeleitpaste erst einarbeiten oder wie
Nein aber ernsthaft, ich weiß echt so langsam nicht mehr woran das liegen kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Die Pampe soll schon out of the Tube vernünftige Werte liefern. Mit dem Gehäuse und dem C2Q 9550 @ 3,4 sowie dem Xigmatek HDT 1284 Achilles hatte ich ähnliche Werte. Das einzige was mir noch einfällt wäre die Lüftersteuerung des Boardes, so das der Lüfter langsamer dreht wie er vielleicht könnte. Ich würde daher mal im Bios die Einstellungen mal probieren


----------



## Yao Ji (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Board ist ein ASRock Extreme 6 Z77 Board, mit ner bei gelegten Software kann ich die Lüfter auch so manuell ansteuern, doch damit verändert sich auch nicht viel 4°C. Es kommt mir so vor als würde der Kühler nicht richtig die Wärme ableiten. Dabei habe ich den korrekten Sitz mehrmals kontrolliert. Außer die Wärmeleitpaste von Cooler Master ist der letzte M...


Es ist ja nicht so das ich das erste mal einen Rechner zusammen baue, woran kann es den noch alles liegen, ich weiß Ferndiagnose ist schlecht, in aber um jeden Rat dankbar.


----------



## Toseman (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Funktioniert denn die Drehzahländerung der Lüfter, wenn du sie manuell ansteuerst? Bei meinem Gigabyte Board kann ich im Bios zwischen PWM und 3-Pin Lüfter umschalten, da die beiden ja unterschiedlich geregelt werden müssen. Und wie hast du die Lüfter angeschlossen? Beide parallel an einen Anschluss?


----------



## Yao Ji (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Jeder Lüfter läuft über einen eigenen Anschluss am Board, teilweise laufen drei Lüfter auf eine seperate Lüftersteuerung mit Potenziometer. Selbst wenn alle Lüfter über Uefi und über das Potenziometer auf voll aufgedreht sind verändert sich da nicht viel.
Habe bisher immer bei Prime fden Small FFTs Streßtest gemacht ohne Probleme, aber beim In-place large FFTs, habe ich teilweise schon nach kurzer Zeit 5 - 10 minuten Fehler auf einem sogar teilweise mehreren Kernen. Hat die CPU einen Defekt? habe sonst keine Einschränkungen festgestellt, auch keine Bluescreens.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Mal was anderes: Kann es sein das Coretemp einfach falsche Werte liefert? Sowohl bei meinem alten AMD CPU (Keine Ahnung mehr welcher, war Dualcore und hatte ca 30° zu viel angezeigt) sowie bei meinem Phenom X4 955er werden die Temperaturen einfach falsch gezeigt. Bei dem alten Prozessor ging die Sicherung erst bei ca angezeigten 105°, wo eigentlich jeder CPU schon meilenweit über den Jordan gegangen sein müsste.


----------



## Yao Ji (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Gute Frage, habe nur Core Temp und die Software von ASrock zum auslesen der Temperaturen. Beide liefer identische Ergebnisse. Habe nur mal mein Gehäuse geöffnet und an den großen Heatpipes gefühlt und habe dabei so gut wie keine Wärme gespürt. Daher fragte ich mich auch mal bereits, ob es nicht möglich ist das der Kühler die Wärme gar nicht richtig annimmt oder ableitet von der CPU. Das mit dem beenden des Streßtests nach 5 Minuten finde ich auch sehr merkwürdig. Mit meinem Q9650 hatte ich nicht so viele Probleme gehabt.


----------



## steinschock (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Ivy wird wärmer das ist doch bekannt.
Weniger Die-Fläche zum abführen der Energie + WLP unter dem HS.

Versuch etwas weniger Vcore.

Bei Ivy gibt es große Streuungen bei Vcore + Temps.

Es gibt ja einige die nach dem Tausch der internen WLP 10° weniger haben, andere fast nichts.


----------



## Yao Ji (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Gut das Ivy wärmer wird war mir bisher noch nicht bekannt.
Finde es nur komisch das ein boxed Lüfter die selben Werte mir ausspuckt, wie ein vollweriger Kühler mit 2x120mm Lüfter.
Hab ja bereits die Menge der WLP reduziert, ohne Erfolg. Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich nicht einmal die WLP wechseln sollte.


----------



## steinschock (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Nein.


Ivy hat zw. dem HS = Hearspreder und Die erstmals WLP benutzt statt die wie bisher zu Verlöten.

Da kann man nichts tun.


Abgesehen davon man Köpft sie und macht es selbst.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...extreme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge.html
Was ich dir nicht empfehle, dient nur um Klar zu machen wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## Yao Ji (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Ist den mein Problem schon häufiger aufgetreten?
Momentan machen mir die Temperaturen keine Sorgen nur wollte ich in ca. 1-2 mit dem OC anfangen, je nachdem wann der Engpass beginnt bei der CPU aber mit den Temperaturen, sieht das schlecht aus.


----------



## Atomtoaster (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Die Temperatur ist nicht normal.

Hab meiner Freundin vor ein paar Tagen nen i5 3550 eingebaut und benutze als Kühler nur nen Sella, habe bessere Temps als du.
Ca. 1v Spannung.

LG


----------



## Yao Ji (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Idle Temps sind ja in Ordnung, nur unter Last sind die bei 65°C, das Ivy zu Sandy teilweise unter Last 10 Grad mehr drauf hat habe ich laut CB nun auch herausgefunden, nur liegt da der 3570k bei 54°C wobei CB ja auch angab das die Werte ungenau sein können. Wobei ich mich bei den Temperaturen gar nicht erst an OCen wagen mag.
Hat den wer Erfahrungen bei den vertragbaren Temps von Ivy? Ich hatte immer das Wissen 60 bis max. 70°C sind vertretbar.


----------



## steinschock (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Allgemein wird bei Intel-CPU  bis ca. 75°C @ Prime als max angesehen.

Bei Ivy gibt es halt große unterschiede und 3750 sind oft eh 5°K besser wie 3770

Temps hängen mehr vom Vcore ab wie vom Takt, 
und meist geht mit stock Vcore einiges ohne das die Temps sehr steigen.


----------



## Yao Ji (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Danke, wenn die CPU 75 bis 80°C por Kern verträgt und ich im heißen Sommer bei 67°C bin, hab ich doch noch etwas an Reserven offen.
Da die CPU hauptsächlich nur unter Prime so heiß wird müsste das Pi mal Daumen ausreichend sein.

Danke nochmal für die Tipps, Ratschläge und Hinweise. Jetzt weiß ich das Ivy deutlich wärmer wird als seine Vorgänger.


----------



## Invisiblo (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Ich würde mal probieren die WLP per Hand dünn zu verstreichen anstatt die "Klecks-Methode" anzuwenden, da sich die WLP meiner Erfahrung nach meistens zu wenig verbreitet. (bzw. die Dosierung schwieriger abzuschätzen ist)

Klingt zwar doof, aber hast du irgendwelche Staubfilter im Gehäuse, die mal gereinigt werden wollen? Hatte selbst letztens ca. 10°C zu hohe Temperaturen aufgrund eines dichten Frontfilters.


----------



## nay (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Invisiblo, das macht keinen großen Unterschied.

CPU Voltage ok, Lüfter drehen 100%, Kühler sitzt fest und Wärmeleitpasteabdruck sieht gleichmäßig aus? Wenn der boxed Lüfter die gleichen Werte bringt wie ein Xigmatek Thor's Hammer dann kann etwas am Aufbau nicht stimmen oder es ist ein Auslesefehler. Reduziere doch einmal die Lüfterdrehzahl immer weiter bis auf 0 und schau wie sich die Temperaturen entwicklen. Wenn der Kühler nicht heiß wird sollte es keinen großen Unterschied machen.
Das gleiche kannst du mit dem Boxed probieren.

Wenn du wirklich nicht mehr weiterweißt empfehle ich dir Bilder vom Einbau zu machen und zu posten.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Ich habe irgendwie auch ne Herdplatte verbaut...

Bei meinem I5 3570k liegen die Temperaturen im Idle bei 34 °C und unter Last (Prime95) klettern sie auf bis zu 65 °C. Ausgelesen mit CoreTemp, HwMonitor und Speedfan - immer das selbe Ergebnis.

Verbaut habe ich den Turmkühler EKL Nordwand Rev.B, allerdings mit zwei 120er Lüftern (Enermax T.B. PCGH-Edition ~850 U/min.). Das Gehäuse hat 1 x 140er vorn, 2 x 140er im Deckel und 1 x 120er im Heck. Kann das an den Lüftern (Turmkühler) liegen das die Temperatur so hoch geht? Der Turmkühler sitzt fest auf dem Sockel und die Wärmeleitpaste ist dünn auf der CPU verteilt, so wie es sein sollte.


----------



## atop1234 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwie auch ne Herdplatte verbaut...
> 
> Bei meinem I5 3570k liegen die Temperaturen im Idle bei 34 °C und unter Last (Prime95) klettern sie auf bis zu 65 °C. Ausgelesen mit CoreTemp, HwMonitor und Speedfan - immer das selbe Ergebnis.
> 
> Verbaut habe ich den Turmkühler EKL Nordwand Rev.B, allerdings mit zwei 120er Lüftern (Enermax T.B. PCGH-Edition ~850 U/min.). Das Gehäuse hat 1 x 140er vorn, 2 x 140er im Deckel und 1 x 120er im Heck. Kann das an den Lüftern (Turmkühler) liegen das die Temperatur so hoch geht? Der Turmkühler sitzt fest auf dem Sockel und die Wärmeleitpaste ist dünn auf der CPU verteilt, so wie es sein sollte.





Ist das nicht völlig normal wenn man einen Kühler mit langsam drehenden ungeregelten Lüftern betreibt?
65 Grad sind ja noch OK.
PWM-Lüfter könnnten die CPU vermutlich mühelos unter 50 Grad halten, aber eben nicht mit 850 Touren.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Warum CPU Temperatur zu hoch trotz sehr guter Kühlung*

Ich wollte halt den Rechner leiser bekommen und habe deshalb 2 x Enermax mit ~850U/min. draufgeschnallt. Ich war der meinung, das sollte genauso gut sein wie einmal der original mit 1600U/min. Dazu kommt ja noch, das die Grafikkarte die warme Luft nicht wirklich abführt sondern eher im System verteilt. Naja, beim zocken gehts grade bis 60 °C, liegt noch im grünen Bereich denke ich. Die CPU wird warm, aber die Optik stimmt^^


----------

